# More old drum



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Made it two afternoons last week. Tuesday I fished solo and ended up with 5 fish, phone died and didn't get pic of 5th fish. Tuesday was just a awesome afternoon. Had one fish explode on the cork itself, ripped cork back in and fired a big yozuri popper right back to em and a few pops and it slammed it. That fish will stick in my memory for a while. Wednesday I got 3 fish in the evening. Was a fun couple afternoons on the water.


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice fishing there Jesse! &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Tailwalker (Jul 24, 2006)

Awesome. Wish I lived closer. You've got it made only being an hour away.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Just plain awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

That's what i'm talkin bout!


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

You are on fire!!


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

NICE very Nice


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tailwalker said:


> Awesome. Wish I lived closer. You've got it made only being an hour away.


Been nice. Can't complain on an hour an 10 min drive. Especially when you know bite is on, get off work at 4, be in water by 5:15, and have enough time to boat a few.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Are you catching the fish on any of the lures you made.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

sleepyhead said:


> Are you catching the fish on any of the lures you made.


Na, all on soft plastics for most part


----------

